# Pears falling off tree?



## backtothesoil (Jun 6, 2009)

Our pears shouldnt be ready quite yet - but I noticed that a couple from my tree, and a lot from my neighbors tree have fallen on the ground. This is my first experiance with pear trees (we moved here last fall, and inherited the tree) but everything I read says pears dont ripen on the tree. So....how do I know when to pick them? Any ideas why these ones are falling off the tree, and are they usable? I would hate to waste them! Thanks :goodjob:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If the fallen pears are perfect, without defects or sign of worms, they may be just getting ready to fall. As you've already found out, they don't ripen on the tree. That generally means that they last a long time after they fall. Keep collecting them and watch them ripen. When you can easily pull the stems out, they are ripe.

Martin


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

You can pick up the drops if you bring them in & let them ripen. Just make sure you wash them good as chances are there is a lot of scat (animal droppings) under the tree from the critters taking advantage of the easy meal. Around here, drops don't make it through the night as the deer and other furry critters come in for the feast (hence, all the scat).


----------



## backtothesoil (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! Its great to hear that I can try to save these pears from going to waste! :happy: I will watch them and try the stem pull test to see when they are ready to can!


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

It is my understanding that if you don't have enough to can, you should put your pears in the refrig until you get enough and then let all of them sit on the counter to ripen. You can also do that if you get a bunch and only plan to eat a few at a time. Just refrigerate them all and take them out to ripen as you want. They won't keep forever though so eat them regularly.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Something we learned last year is that, with the exception of Asian pears, you pick the pears while they're still green -- not GREEN green, but when they start to change color from dark to light green. They complete their ripening off the tree.

We picked about 20 bushels of pears yesterday. Some (the dinged, buggy, and sunscalded) will go to wine and pear leather.

The rest we will be selling at farmers market. What doesn't sell will be canned or dehydrated. 

IMO, you have not lived until you've eaten a dehydrated pear. And it's sheer heaven to eat a dehydrated Asian pear! Oh, my mouth is watering!!!


----------

